# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Wichtigste Botschaft aus Magdeburg: 50 mg Casodex reichen aus

## Anonymous1

Professor Weißbach legte in seinem Magdeburger Vortrag dar, daß eine maximale Androgenblockade besteht aus

1.) einem LHRH-Analogum kombiniert mit 
2.) Antiandrogen: 50 mg Casodex

In der anschließenden Fragerunde wurde gefragt:

"Herr Professor, die Dosierung 50 mg für eine maximale Hormonblockade, wenn die Prostata noch da ist und evtl. eine Metastasierung vermutet werden muss, ist das nicht einfach zu wenig, sodass man auf 150 mg hochgehen muss?"

*Antwort von Professor Weißbach:

"50 mg Casodex reichen aus, das haben die Studien eindeutig ergeben und ich bedaure das, dass manche Kollegen LHRH komplettieren mit 150 mg in der Ansicht: Viel hilft viel. 50 mg Casodex reichen aus, um den Rezeptor zu besetzen, wenn von oben kein Testosteron ankommt."*

Mein Fazit: Täglich 150 mg Casodex in der MAD stellen eine Überdosierung von 200 Prozent dar. Sehr bedenklich, denn schließlich ist Casodex kein Kopfwehmittelchen, sondern geht mit gravierenden Nebenwirkungen einher. Sehr bedenklich, dass die Berichterstattung aus Magdeburg auf menschliche, aber nebensächliche Episoden viel Wert legt, aber diese wichtige Information verschweigt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

vielen Dank für die Botschaft. Wie manchen bekannt, kam bei mir der bekannte Umkehreffekt von Casodex, als ich die dreifache Menge einnahm. Nach 8 Monaten Einnahme und dieses dann erst nach weiteren 6 Manaten absetzte. Auch das sollte dem Einen oder Anderen bewusst sein. 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Nicht mehr neuer Hut*

Hallo, daß Casodex 50 mg ausreicht, um erfolgreich das vorhandene Testosteron vom PCa fern zu halten, ist so neu nicht und hätte hier keine 
besondere Erwähnung erforderlich gemacht. Siehe hierzu auch meine verschiedenen Beiträge über Verwendung von ausschließlich Casodex 50 mg  1 x täglich und 1 x täglich Proscar. Ergebnis binnen 8 Wochen PSA von 8.86 auf 0.86. Und das vor Beginn der IMRT. Den neuen Wert nach Beendigung der IMTR am 18.5.2007 lasse ich am 2. Juli ermitteln, weil dann auch die erste Nachkontrolle im Uni-Klinikum Mannheim erfolgt.

*"Ein Licht, das von innen her leuchtet, kann niemand auslöschen"*
(Kubanische Weisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Nicht mehr neuer Hut*
> 
> Hallo, daß Casodex 50 mg ausreicht, um erfolgreich das vorhandene Testosteron vom PCa fern zu halten, ist so neu nicht und hätte hier keine 
> besondere Erwähnung erforderlich gemacht. Siehe hierzu auch meine verschiedenen Beiträge über Verwendung von ausschließlich Casodex 50 mg  1 x täglich und 1 x täglich Proscar. Ergebnis binnen 8 Wochen PSA von 8.86 auf 0.86. Und das vor Beginn der IMRT. Den neuen Wert nach Beendigung der IMTR am 18.5.2007 lasse ich am 2. Juli ermitteln, weil dann auch die erste Nachkontrolle im Uni-Klinikum Mannheim erfolgt.
> 
> *"Ein Licht, das von innen her leuchtet, kann niemand auslöschen"*
> (Kubanische Weisheit)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi



Wir sprechen von maximaler Hormonblockade bestehend aus Spritze und Casodex. Wüsste nicht, daß man eine MAD mit Antiandrogen plus Proscar erreicht. Wüsste nicht, dass Hutschi jemals auf die Überdosierung hingewiesen hat, wenn täglich 150 mg Casodex in Verbindung mit LHRH-Analogum konsumiert werden.

----------


## Harro

*Maximale Androgenblockade*

Hallo, meine maximale Androgenblockade funktioniert auch ohne LHRH-Analoga, denn ich habe nicht die böse DHB gewählt, weil mein PCa sich mit Testosteron angefreundet hat und dank Proscar sich zur Zeit sogar noch recht friedlich gibt, was ich ihm glatt auch weiterhin noch zutraue. Im übrigen bin ich bei weitem nicht der erste Betroffene in diesem Forum, der schon seit mehr als einem Jahr auf Casodex 150 mg verzichtet, und das nicht nur, weil es hier oft nicht aus den allen bekannten Gründen schwer zu bekommen war. Auch Ex-DHB-ler haben noch Genug Verstand übrig behalten, um von 150 auf 50 mg zu wechseln, weil die ausreichende Wirkung schon lange bekannt ist, und zwar ausgerechnet vom Hersteller selbst schon vor fast 2 Jahren propagiert.

*"Manchmal kommt das Glück durch eine Tür hinein, von der man gar nicht wusste, dass man sie offen gelassen hatte"*
((John Barrymore)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auch Ex-DHB-ler haben noch Genug Verstand übrig behalten, um von 150 auf 50 mg zu wechseln, weil die ausreichende Wirkung schon lange bekannt ist, und zwar ausgerechnet vom Hersteller selbst schon vor fast 2 Jahren propagiert.


Dazu habe ich so meine Zweifel, denn in diesen Schriften
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...217&Itemid=160
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...140&Itemid=160
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...131&Itemid=160
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...215&Itemid=160
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...151&Itemid=160
hat sich in der Überdosierungs-Empfehlung nichts geändert und die Empfehlungen zur 150 mg-Einnahme werden Tag für Tag, offenbar wider besseren Wissens, gegeben. 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Kompliment*

Hallo, hervorragend recherchiert, richtige gute Fleißarbeit, ehrlich gemeint.

Siehe hierzu auch www.prostatakrebse.de unter Texte Nr. 1. Da steht schon alles sehr lange und vom Hersteller klar verständlich erläutert. Die erstmals in Kanada ausgesprochenen Verbote zur Anwendung von Casodex 150 mg konnte man in allen Tageszeitungen nachlesen. Danach konnte jeder selbst entscheiden, die DHB mit 150 mg evtl. nicht doch lieber auf 50 mg umzustellen, wie es viele gemacht haben. 

Ich bin marschbereit zu meiner heutigen Wanderung im Pfälzer Wald mit der Akademie für Ältere von der Uni-Heidelberg und melde mich zu diesem Komplex wohl noch einmal heute abend.
Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich den für heute geplanten Besuch zum Vortrag von Dr. F. E. in Darmstadt abgeblasen, nachdem Winfried in so erschöpfender Weise über den schon in Augsburg statt gefundenen Vortrag hier im Forum berichtet hat.
*"Im Leben fängt man dann und wann wieder mal von vorne an"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Kompliment*
> 
> Hallo, hervorragend recherchiert, richtige gute Fleißarbeit, ehrlich gemeint.


Toll, fast wie in der Schule!  :verwirrt: 



> *Nicht mehr neuer Hut*
> 
> Hallo, daß Casodex 50 mg ausreicht, um erfolgreich das vorhandene Testosteron vom PCa fern zu halten, ist so neu nicht und hätte hier keine besondere Erwähnung erforderlich gemacht.


Mit dem ersten Zitat erledigt sich wohl das zweite?

Mein Hauptanliegen: 

Die Magdeburger 50/150 mg-Rückfrage an Prof. Weißbach wurde nicht von einem Neuling oder irgendeinem unbedarften SHG-Leiter gestellt, sondern vom Vorstandsmitglied und gesundheitspolitischen Sprecher des BPS sowie eifrigen DHB-Empfehler Dieter Voland. Mal sehen, was dieser und seine Kollegen aus der Weißbach-Antwort machen werden. Jedenfalls gibt es bislang nur eine DHB: Die mit 150 mg Casodex - wie folgt begründet:



Und so sehe ich nach wie vor in der Weißbach-Antwort die wichtigste Botschaft aus Magdeburg!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter. Wenn ein Professor etwas sagt, ist das noch lange kein Götterspruch. Glaubst Du denn alles, was Professoren sagen?
Ich konnte mir Casodex 150 schon aus Kostengründen nicht leisten, erinnere mich aber, dass die Leute von der DHB die Einnahme von 3 x 50er Tabletten plausibel begründet hatten. Ich besitze leider kein Archiv und kann die alten Beiträge mangels Computer-Know-how nicht finden.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, erfolgte die Einstellung der 150er-Tabletten aufgrund der Fehlinterpretation von Studienergebnissen.
Gruss, Reinardo

P.S. Nun habe ich in Deinen Links doch noch die Stelle gefunden:

"Des weiteren berichtete im August 1997 das Journal of Clinical Oncology von einer Untersuchung mit dem Ergebnis, daß 50mg Casodex pro Tag in nur 73% der Patienten das PSA unterdrückt habe, während 150mg pro Tag eine maximale Unterdrückung des PSA in 97% der Männer herbeiführte. Aus diesem Grund fällt es mir schwer, eine Casodex pro Tag zu empfehlen, ich glaube, daß ein Patient, der mit Casodex behandelt werden muß, 150mg pro Tag erhalten sollte."

Inwiefern ist das widerlegt?

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn ein Professor etwas sagt, ist das noch lange kein Götterspruch. Glaubst Du denn alles, was Professoren sagen?


Davon bin ich weit entfernt. Aber wenn Weißbach in der Höhle der Löwen uns diese Botschaft sendet, dann ist das zwar auch keine Götterbotschaft, aber er wird sich schon auf die erwähnte Studienlage verlassen können, denke ich.

Dir, lieber Reinardo, glaube ich übrigens auch nicht alles:




> "Des weiteren berichtete im August 1997 das Journal of Clinical Oncology von einer Untersuchung mit dem Ergebnis, dass 50mg Casodex pro Tag in nur 73% der Patienten das PSA unterdrückt habe, während 150mg pro Tag eine maximale Unterdrückung des PSA in 97% der Männer herbeiführte. Aus diesem Grund fällt es mir schwer, eine Casodex pro Tag zu empfehlen, ich glaube, dass ein Patient, der mit Casodex behandelt werden muß, 150mg pro Tag erhalten sollte."


Das ist doch die Casodex-Monotherapie? Oder?

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter. Ich verstehe die Kritik nicht. Das Zitat habe ich aus einem Deiner Links im vorangegangenen Beitrag. Es stammt nach meiner Erinnerung von Bob Leibowitz in Erklärung seiner Therapie. Diese Erklärung für 150ng war mit wegen ihrer Plausibilität in Erinnerung.
Ich bin wohl mittlerweile der einzige Verfechter der DHB hier im Forum, nachdem sogar CL sich der HIFU zugewendet hat  und einigermassen verfrüht  kurative Ergebnisse vorhersagt.
Die Sache mit den 50 oder 150 ng Casodex erscheint mir aber nicht so bedeutend, wenn das Zeug nur nicht so teuer wäre. 
Schönen Abend. Gruss Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Casodex Monotherapie*

Hallo Zitat:Wüsste nicht, dass Hutschi jemals auf die Überdosierung hingewiesen hat, wenn täglich 150 mg Casodex in Verbindung mit LHRH-Analogum konsumiert werden

Ich wußte nicht, daß ich hier im Forum für die Dosierung von Casodex verantwortlich bin. Warum sollte ich als Zuhörer beim Vortrag von Prof. Weißbach auf die Frage eines SHG-Leiters, - - egal, wie bedeutend dieser SHG-Leiter gewesen sein mag, ich habe hinten keine Augen und hätte aus der Ferne ohnehin nicht feststellen können, wer da fragt - ob Casodex 50 mg für eine maximale Hormonblockade mit einem LHRH-Analoga ausreicht nun über die Antwort des Professors, daß es ausreicht, so überwältigt gewesen sein. Ich wußte es doch längst. Also wozu das alles hier so hochspielen. 
Duplizität der Abläufe. Auf meiner heutigen etwas mehr als 15 Kilometer- Wanderung auf dem Pfälzer Jakobs Pilgerweg von Heidehof bis Hauptstuhl kam ich mit einem 65-jährigen Mitwanderer ins Gespräch, dessen PKH so aussieht: Regelmäßige Vorsorgeuntersuchungen beim Hausarzt, dann mit 60 Jahren, also 2002 erstmals beim Urologen und PSA gemessen mit 47.4 ng/ml, Biopsie in benachbarter Uniklinik GS 6 + G 2. Prostatektomie von einem der renommiertesten Urologen-Professoren - mir persönlich bekannt - nach Entnahme von einigen Stichproben der Lymphen und Überprüfung beim Pathologen, ohne Befund, Vollzug der Op. Während der Reha Anstieg des PSA auf zunächst 0.65 und dann auf 1.4. Der Professor versicherte, daß die Schnittränder sehr großzügig entfernt worden wären und keinen Befund gezeigt hätten, der GS nach Op. aber 8 gewesen wäre. Eine Bestrahlung lehnt er ab, weil man ja nicht wüßte, wo man hätte bestrahlen sollen und empfahl sofortige Einnahme von Casodex 150 mg. Der Urologe wollte diese Dosierung nicht akzeptieren; der Professor hat das aber ausdrücklich gewünscht und der brave niedergelassene Praxisarzt hat nicht mehr aufgemuckt. Nach 2 Jahren, der PSA war mit dieser Monotherapie zwischenzeitlich bis unter 0.1 heruntergegangen, schlug der Professor vor, zu intermittieren. Das Ergebnis war, daß das PSA sofort auf über 3 hochschnellte. Also sofortige Wiederaufnahme von Casodex 150 mg, und zwar jetzt nicht mehr mit 1 x 150 mg sondern mit 3 x 50 mg, die morgens auf einen Rutsch genommen werden. Der Mann schluckt also auf Anordnung eines Urologenprofessors seit 5 Jahren täglich mit einer Unterbrechung von 6 Wochen 150 mg Casodex und hat nun das Problem, daß das PSA letzte Woche auf 0.35 stand und wohl weiter steigen wird. Das angeordnete Knochenszintigramm erbrachte nichts. Ich vermute, der Mann ist nun hormonrefraktär.
Übrigens, auch ein Leibowitz hat die Dosierung 150 mg nicht erfunden.
Es ist schade um diesen Riesenwirbel, der hier mal wieder gemacht wird. 

*"Nichtstun ist besser, als mit vieler Mühe nichts schaffen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter. Ich verstehe die Kritik nicht. Das Zitat habe ich aus einem Deiner Links im vorangegangenen Beitrag. Es stammt nach meiner Erinnerung von Bob Leibowitz in Erklärung seiner Therapie. Diese Erklärung für 150ng war mit wegen ihrer Plausibilität in Erinnerung.
> Ich bin wohl mittlerweile der einzige Verfechter der DHB hier im Forum, nachdem sogar CL sich der HIFU zugewendet hat  und einigermassen verfrüht  kurative Ergebnisse vorhersagt.
> Die Sache mit den 50 oder 150 ng Casodex erscheint mir aber nicht so bedeutend, wenn das Zeug nur nicht so teuer wäre. 
> Schönen Abend. Gruss Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo, wieso Kritik? Lediglich ein Hinweis darauf, dass Leibowitz's Begründung für die Dosierung Bicalutamid in seinem Protokoll auf die Monotherapie 150 mg Casodex fußt. 150 mg in der Kombitherapie sind überdosiert, das ist schon ziemlich wichtig!
Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hutschi,

bisher sehe ich weder einen Riesenwirbel noch irgendwas Hochgespieltes. Derartige Interpretationen leiten solches meistens ein, wie man vielen bisherigen Threads entnehmen kann.

Meiner Ansicht nach bis Du hier in diesem Forum für gar nichts zuständig. Ich sehe keine Zuständigkeit für Dosierungen noch für Berichte und habe dieses weder angedeutet noch gewünscht. 

Wenn Du selbst schon lange weißt, daß 150 mg Casodex in der Kombitherapie falsch sind, dann hilft das denen, die das nicht wissen, herzlich wenig.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

*Hallo Dieter,*

*die Tage während und nach Magdeburg war es still und andächtig im Forum, ich möchte nicht sagen, daß nichts los gewesen währe, den hilfesuchenden haben wir gemeinsam entsprechende Hilfestellungen abgegeben und keiner ist dem anderen in die Quere gekommen, schön ruhig und sachlich ist es zugegangen und jetzt?* 

*Zitat von Dieter aus Husum!*
Meiner Ansicht nach bis Du hier in diesem Forum für gar nichts zuständig. Ich sehe keine Zuständigkeit für Dosierungen noch für Berichte und habe dieses weder angedeutet noch gewünscht. 

*Ich möchte deine Kompetenzen und Wissen für deine SHG über unsere Krankheit PCa nicht bezweifeln aber es ist einfach nicht zu fassen und zu akzeptieren, wenn Du dem Hutschi derart so anmachst, sag mal, denkst oder liest Du hinterher nochmals was Du geschieben hast? aus wechen Gründen gehst Du so aus Dir raus?*

*Zitat von Dieter aus Husum!*
*Wenn Du selbst schon lange weißt, daß 150 mg Casodex in der Kombitherapie falsch sind, dann hilft das denen, die das nicht wissen, herzlich wenig.* 

*Und nun der nächste Abschitt, wir alle, die mindestens schon 1 - 2 Jahre und länger im Forum sind, wissen die Problematik mit Casodex 150 mg da brauchst doch Du dem Hutschi desswegen keine Vorwüfe zu machen!*
*Und wenn Du Jemanden darauf aufmerksam machen möchest, dann mache es mit einem vernünfigen Schiftton!* 

*Wenn ein Anderer eine andere These vertritt dann solltest Du Ihn sein Argument darlegen lassen und nicht gleich lospoltern und ihn des Feldes verweisen wollen!* *Das geht absolut nicht!*


*So, jetzt kanst mich zerpflücken aber achte, ich habe 87 kg Kampfgewicht und habe so manchen schweren Brocken aufs Kreutz gelegt, egal wie Du es aufnimst.*


*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

Hutschi schreibt:



> Ich wußte nicht, daß ich hier im Forum für die Dosierung von Casodex verantwortlich bin.


und ich antworte:



> Meiner Ansicht nach bist Du hier in diesem Forum für gar nichts zuständig. Ich sehe keine Zuständigkeit für Dosierungen noch für Berichte und habe dieses weder angedeutet noch gewünscht.


Ist das was zu bemängeln??

Hutschi schreibt:



> ich habe hinten keine Augen und hätte aus der Ferne ohnehin nicht feststellen können, wer da fragt - ob Casodex 50 mg für eine maximale Hormonblockade mit einem LHRH-Analoga ausreicht nun über die Antwort des Professors, daß es ausreicht, so überwältigt gewesen sein. Ich wußte es doch längst. Also wozu das alles hier so hochspielen.


und ich antworte:



> Wenn Du selbst schon lange weißt, daß 150 mg Casodex in der Kombitherapie falsch sind, dann hilft das denen, die das nicht wissen, herzlich wenig.


Ist das was zu bemängeln??




> Und nun der nächste Abschitt, wir alle, die mindestens schon 1 - 2 Jahre und länger im Forum sind, wissen die Problematik mit Casodex 150 mg da brauchst doch Du dem Hutschi desswegen keine Vorwüfe zu machen!
> Und wenn Du Jemanden darauf aufmerksam machen möchest, dann mache es mit einem vernünfigen Schiftton!


Ich habe dem Hutschi keinerlei Vorwürfe gemacht, sondern dem Hutschi immer nur geantwortet. Mein Ton war einwandfrei. Lies doch mal alles in Ruhe durch.




> Wenn ein Anderer eine andere These vertritt dann solltest Du Ihn sein Argument darlegen lassen und nicht gleich lospoltern und ihn des Feldes verweisen wollen! Das geht absolut nicht!


Welche Thesen? Wer verweist wen des Feldes? Vertust Du Dich nicht da?

Übrigens: Was groß, fett oder farbig geschrieben ist, wird dadurch nicht richtiger.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> *...die Tage während und nach Magdeburg war es still und andächtig im Forum, ich möchte nicht sagen, daß nichts los gewesen währe, den hilfesuchenden haben wir gemeinsam entsprechende Hilfestellungen abgegeben und keiner ist dem anderen in die Quere gekommen, schön ruhig und sachlich ist es zugegangen und jetzt?*


Stimmt, lieber Helmut. 

Zu Deinem "...und jetzt" habe ich eine Vermutung...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Zitatenwirrwarr*

Hallo Helmut, vielen Dank für Deine gut gemeinten obigen Worte. Wie zu erwarten, konntest Du dem Verfasser hiermit kaum imponieren. Vielmehr fand er noch eine schlecht gewählte Erklärung dazu, ob fett oder bunt Gedrucktes mehr Aussagekraft hat.

Tatsächlich ging es jedoch um das Originalzitat, das ja wohl nicht mehr zu löschen ist, es sei denn, der Verfasser entschließt sich selbst hierzu:

Zitat:
Wir sprechen von maximaler Hormonblockade bestehend aus Spritze und Casodex. Wüsste nicht, daß man eine MAD mit Antiandrogen plus Proscar erreicht. Wüsste nicht, dass Hutschi jemals auf die Überdosierung hingewiesen hat, wenn täglich 150 mg Casodex in Verbindung mit LHRH-Analogum konsumiert werden.

Nun kommt hierzu natürlich wieder eine Stellungnahme. Und das wird dann hoffentlich die letzte sein, zumindest zu diesem Thema.

*"Den Koch hochzuhalten ist das Merkmal des Mensch-seins"*
(Pico della Mirandola)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo lieber Hutschi,

Frage: Was ist denn dabei so verkehrt und so gemütserhitzend?:




> Tatsächlich ging es jedoch um das Originalzitat, das ja wohl nicht mehr zu löschen ist, es sei denn, der Verfasser entschließt sich selbst hierzu:
> 
> Zitat:
> Wir sprechen von maximaler Hormonblockade bestehend aus Spritze und Casodex. Wüsste nicht, daß man eine MAD mit Antiandrogen plus Proscar erreicht. Wüsste nicht, dass Hutschi jemals auf die Überdosierung hingewiesen hat, wenn täglich 150 mg Casodex in Verbindung mit LHRH-Analogum konsumiert werden.


Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung*

Hallo Zitat:
Meiner Ansicht nach bis Du hier in diesem Forum für gar nichts zuständig. Ich sehe keine Zuständigkeit für Dosierungen noch für Berichte und habe dieses weder angedeutet noch gewünscht. ? - *siehe oben* - 

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Ergänzung*
> 
> Hallo Zitat:
> Meiner Ansicht nach bis Du hier in diesem Forum für gar nichts zuständig. Ich sehe keine Zuständigkeit für Dosierungen noch für Berichte und habe dieses weder angedeutet noch gewünscht. ? - *siehe oben* - 
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

bist Du denn für etwas zuständig? Dann lass es uns wissen!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Zuständigkeit*

Hallo, ich bin dafür zuständig, diesen Thread und ähnlich gelagerte helfen zu beenden.

Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

... seine Aussage macht auch in diesem Thread großen Sinn:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...63&postcount=2

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Manifestierung*

Hallo, großer Meister, ist ja gut, auch wenn Du auch für nichts zuständig bist, außer, oft sehr wertvolle Beiträge hier ins Forum zu stellen, und das ist nun wirklich zum zweiten Mal ehrlich gemeint und keine Schulbenotung, will ich Dir nun wirklich abschließend gern bestätigen, daß für die noch nicht informierten oder aufgeklärten oder aus eigener Entscheidung die Dosierung schon reduziert habenden DHB-ler die von Dir in diesem Extra-Thread zu Magdeburg publizierte Erkenntnis einer ausreichenden Dosierung bei maximaler Androgen-Blockade mit nur 50 mg Casodex für viele von großem Interesse gewesen sein mag. Fürchterlicher Bandwurmsatz, bitte um Verständnis. Also, lieber Dieter, auch, wenn wir uns selbst in Magdeburg nicht näher gekommen sind, laß es doch jetzt gut sein. Dir gehören hier auf jeden Fall - bitte nicht wieder mißverstehen - die Lorbeeren.

*"Der beste Weg, sich selbst eine Freude zu machen, ist: zu versuchen, einem andern eine Freude zu bereiten"   * (Mark Twain)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
bitte gestattet mir hier ein paar krumme Gerüchte grade zu rücken.

Nachdem mir unterstellt wird, ich mache nichts Anderes, als die DHB zu befürworten, wäre jetzt die neueste Variante an Unterstellung (hast Du, lieber Reinardo, geschrieben, was ja nicht unbedingt heißt, dass es von Dir stammt), dass ich jetzt eher die HIFU befürworte.
Aber nicht doch! Das Eine ist genau so falsch wie das Andere. Aber das haben halt viele Gerüchte so an sich.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harro

*Verwechslung*

Hallo, lieber Christian, es ist zu vermuten, daß durch Deinen Beitrag zum Thread von Forumsbenutzer Huschi, bei dem es doch um eine Hifu-Behandlung ging, jemand etwas durcheinander gebracht hat. Mir ist ansonsten nirgends wo ein Hinweis aufgefallen, daß Du Dich nun plötzlich selbst für Hifu interessieren würdest. Es kann sich also nur um ein Versehen handeln.

*"Glücklich leben ist Parken in der Sonne"*
(Alfred Noss)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## DieterV

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Prof. Weißbach hat dies gesagt, aber er ist uns für seine Aussage noch den Beweis schuldig.
Da diverse Dokumente - auch von mir - zitiert wurden, möchte ich hier eine Daten bringen:


*Abnahme der PSA-Werte unter
**verschiedenen Bicalutamid-Dosierungen

(nach Blackledge 1996)

bei 50 mg Casodex: ..................84,4%
bei 100 mg Casodex: ................91,7%
bei 150 mg Casodex: ................93,7%
bei 200 mg Casodex: ................94,7%

*Die Differenz zwischen 50mg und 150 mg beträgt immerhin rund 9 % mehr Blockade, d.h das restlich wirksame Testosteron wird von 15 % auf 6 % abgesenkt. Und nach meinem Verständnis kommt es darauf an, möglichst alles Testosteron zu blockieren!

Jede unvollständige Testosteron-Blockade begünstigt das Überleben von mehr Krebszellen und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich hormonunabhängige Krebszellen herausbilden!

Möglicherweise bezieht sich Prof. Weißbach auf die Studie von Dr. Strum, der in seiner Vergleichsstudie HB3 (mit 2 Proscar) gegen HB2 (ohne Proscar) nur 50 mg Casodex verwendet hat. Wie schon gesagt, hat Dr. Strum jedoch 2 Proscar täglich (1-0-1) vewendet.
Die Ergebnisse sind nach OP bzw. ST und PSA-Rezidiv auch sehr gut, hier reichen 50mg Casodex möglicherweise in den meisten Fällen aus.
*Die Ergebnisse bei DHB als Ersttherapie sind nach dem Leibowitz-Protokoll (mit 150 mg Casodex) jedoch besser!*
Hier muß man bedenken, dass auch normale Prostatazellen Androgenrezeptoren haben, die Casodex binden, also braucht man bei DHB eine höhere Dosis Casodex ...
Ich vertraue auf die Erfahrungen von Dr. Leibowitz und sehe dessen gute Ergebnisse!

Vielleicht liegt ein Optimum bei 100 mg Casodex und 2 Proscar? Aber das kann nur eine Vergleichsstudie aufzeigen!

Wenn natürlich Casodex umgedreht wird, dann dürfte dies nicht von der Dosis abhängen. Jedoch wird der dann ankurbelnde Effekt bei hoher Dosis natürlich stärker ausfallen. Dafür erkennt man den Effekt auch schneller.
(bei monatlicher PSA-Bestimmung)

*Im Übrigen: wir geben keine Empfehlungen, sondern nur Informationen und Erfahrungen weiter!

*viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## BerndWL

Hallo, lieber Dieter,
Zitat ...50 mg Casodex reichen aus...
Danke für Deinen Beitrag zur Casodex-Bewertung.
Gelten für 3x 50mg Casodex (0-0-1) die vergleichbaren Bewertungen wie für 1x 150mg täglich ? 
Bekanntlich wurde Casodex 150mg vor einiger Zeit vom Markt genommen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Manche DHB-ler, darunter auch ich, haben dann täglich 3x 50mg (0-0-1) statt der 1x 150 mg Casodex während der DHB eingenommen. Und das hat sogar funktioniert (PSA-Nadir <0,01 ng/ml wurde erreicht, und Testo wie gewünscht im Keller). 
Ich nehme seit Ende meiner DHB (07-2005) 1x täglich Proscar 5mg und bin
heute bei PSA 0,9 ng/ml, Testo steigt kontinuierlich (nach 17 Monaten DHB). Wozu soll 2x Proscar täglich notwendig sein ? Bei erhöhtem PSA
nach DHB ?
Gruss Bernd

----------


## DieterV

> ....Manche DHB-ler, darunter auch ich, haben dann täglich 3x 50mg (0-0-1) statt der 1x 150 mg Casodex während der DHB eingenommen. Und das hat sogar funktioniert (PSA-Nadir <0,01 ng/ml wurde erreicht, und Testo wie gewünscht im Keller). 
> Ich nehme seit Ende meiner DHB (07-2005) 1x täglich Proscar 5mg und bin
> heute bei PSA 0,9 ng/ml, Testo steigt kontinuierlich (nach 17 Monaten DHB). Wozu soll 2x Proscar täglich notwendig sein ? Bei erhöhtem PSA
> nach DHB ?
> Gruss Bernd


Hallo Bernd,
ob 3*50mg Casodex oder 1*150 mg ist egal. Casodex hat eine halbwertszeit von ca. 7Tagen und deshalb ist es auch egal, wann man Casodex schluckt. 
Man kann also durchaus alle 3 Tabletten auf Einmal einnehmen.

Zu Proscar: Proscar hat eine Halbwertszeit von nur 6 Stunden! Deshalb ist nach 6 Stunden nur noch die Hälfte des Wirkstoffs, nach 12 Stunden nur noch ein Viertel, nach 24 Stunden nur noch 1/16 wirksam.
Daher ist es durchaus zu überlegen, morgens und abends eine Tablette Proscar zu nehem, wie es Dr. Strum in seinem Konzept hatte (inzwischen Avodart). Bei mir hatte 1 Proscar täglich den DHT-Spiegel im Blut auf 44 pg/ml gesenkt (Normalbereich 150 bis 700), die 2. Tablette (1-0-1) senkte den DHT-Spiegel auf 5 pg/ml. Ob sich dies auf den PSA-Wert und auf die Krebsentwicklung auswirkt, hängt sicher von den Krebseigenschaften ab.
Ich nehme aktuell wieder nur eine Tablette Proscar täglich.

Hast Du den Fragebogen zur DHB-Auswertung von der Uni Homburg bekommen? wenn nicht, bitte eine email an mich senden mit Namen, Adresse und Einverständnis zur Teilnahme an der Studie.

Grüße
Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

mein DHT lag bei 19 pg/ml mit 1 Avodart/Tag. Mein Problem ist der Referenzwert, bei meinem Labor 35.7 - 573.0 pg/ml (RIA). Wie sind die Differenzen zu deiner Angabe zu erklären? Bringt es mir was 2 Avodart bzw. 1 Proscar + 1 Avodart zu nehmen? Wer hat sonst dazu eine Meinung oder eigene Erfahrungen?

Auch ich habe noch keinen Fragebogen erhalten.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Samy

> *Abnahme der PSA-Werte unter*
> *verschiedenen Bicalutamid-Dosierungen*
> 
> *(nach Blackledge 1996)*
> 
> *bei 50 mg Casodex: ..................84,4%*
> *bei 100 mg Casodex: ................91,7%*
> *bei 150 mg Casodex: ................93,7%*
> *bei 200 mg Casodex: ................94,7%*
> ...


Diese Angaben über die statistische Wirkung der Dosierung betreffen die Bicalutamid-Monotherapie. Die Frage, inwieweit eine höhere Dosierung erforderlich ist, wenn hierzu noch LHRH und 5a-Reduktase verordnet wird, bleibt unbeantwortet.

Von einer maximalen Hormontherapie spricht auch Prof. Weißbach von LHRH-Analgoa plus 50 mg Casodex. 

Samy

----------


## Harro

*Reduktasehemmer*

Hallo Hans, Zitat *Hans:* Bringt es mir was 2 Avodart bzw. 1 Proscar + 1 Avodart zu nehmen? Wer hat sonst dazu eine Meinung oder eigene Erfahrungen?


Auch ich habe mal einen Monat lang 2 Proscar eingenommen. Wohl wissend, daß der Halbzeitwert bei 6 Stunden liegen soll, habe ich beide Finasterid enthaltende Tabletten morgens auf einmal geschluckt. Das Ergebnis nach 4 Wochen: eine Steigerung des Testosteronwertes von knapp 6 auf über 8 - was mir gut gefiel - und ein PSA-Anstieg von 5 auf 7. Dieses Experiment habe ich dann nicht wiederholt. Aber nach der Cholin-PET/CT mit eMRT ab 10. Januar 2007 neben 1 x Proscar täglich + 1 x täglich Casodex 50 mg eingenommen und dann das PSA binnen 8 Wochen von 8.86 auf 0.86 reduzieren können, wobei Testosteron fast gleichbleibend zwischen 5 + 6 stehen blieb.

*"Und selbst Unzufriedenheit kann zu etwas gut sein, wie schon Oscar Wilde feststellte: Unzufriedenheit ist der erste Schritt in der Entwicklung von Menschen und Völkern"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------

